# María Madrid, con 4000 excelentes mensajes, una de las grandes de este foro



## La Joya

Lo primero que hay que preguntarse de esta muchacha:

¿Alguna vez duerme? 

Se le ve en el foro a todas horas, como me cuentan, habla, contesta, pregunta, bromea, sienta cátedra, es brillante incluso a la hora de desayunar...y además es una excelente persona y leal amiga. 

¿Qué más se puede pedir? 

Pues ......¡¡¡¡¡que nos invite a la fiesta, córcholis (con perdón)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muchas felicidades , María.


----------



## Namarne

Coincido con la opinión de La Joya.  
Muchas felicidades, María. (Si durmiera, yo no sé qué sería esta mujer.) 

Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades María, por tus 4.000 joyas.

Un abrazo.


Ant


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Wow! ¿4ooo mensajes? Eso es increíble...*

*¡Felicidades María!*

*Besos *


----------



## loladamore

No sé si empezar este párrafo con _whereas_ o con "considerando que"...
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el título de este hilo:





> *Re: María Madrid, con 4000 excelentes mensajes, una de las grandes de este foro*


 
¡Muchas felicidades, María la grande!​Por cierto, ¿la tal joya es la royal joyaness?


----------



## Fernita

*María Madrid: *

*¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES POR TANTOS *

*EXCELENTES POSTS!!!!*

*¡Con todo cariño te mando*

*un* *regalito*

*para que descanses un poco!*

*Fernita. *​


----------



## chics

¡Muchas felicidades, María!


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡Felicicicicidades!!!* 


*Gracias por todos y cada uno de tus post. Es un placer, a la par que un honor, tenerte por aquí "dando el callo".*


Mil besos.​


----------



## Masood

Muchas felicitaciones, María!
A por el próximo millar!
Cheers
Masood


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Es un verdadero honor felicitar a una magnífica forera y un ser humano realmente extraordinario.   *

*Mi querida y admirada María, eres una estrella de WordReference y  también una de las personas más fantásticas que conozco.*

*Gracias por el apoyo que me has brindado siempre.*

*Recibe desde Miami el cariño y la amistad de*
*Soledad (la cubana despistada que te quiere mucho)*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades María, como siempre, un placer leerte.


----------



## Rayines

*Querida María Madrid: ¡Felicitaciones!, un gusto leer tus mensajes, ¡que sigan por mucho más tiempo!*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Un abrazo, _al·loteta des moix_, y sigue por aquí, shining 

TPS​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades, María!


----------



## nichec

*Maria Madrid* who always has interesting questions in EO 

Congratulations on 4000 

Please keep giving us food for thought


----------



## Moritzchen

María, es un gusto y un honor felicitarte ya que eres quien toma este foro con suma seriedad y nos haces (bueno, me haces) pensar dos veces antes de decir alguna tontería a las que soy tan adepto. Gracias por todo! Y por favor danos 4000 más (por ahora).


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

María,

Eres una digna representante de ese ramillete de flores que adornan los foros todos los dias. Mis felicitaciones por tus miles de aportes, no sólo por los conocimientos sino también por ayudar a crear el ambiente tan particularmente agradable del WR.

Un fuerte abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!

*Joya*: Esto hay que mojarlo, claro que sí, ¡todo llega! Me sonrojas con tus palabras. ¡Tú, que me miras con buenos ojos! Muchas gracias por tus amabilísimas palabras y por acordarte de mi "cumple".

*Namarne*: Muchas gracias por tu tempranísima felicitación. Veo que tenemos los biorritmos cambiados incluso para eso. Es lo que tiene vivir con horario de Nueva Zelanda. Espero que pese a eso sigamos coincidiendo a la hora del desayuno/cena (aplicable para ti y para mí respectivamente). 

*Antpax*: Gracias por tus estupendas y creativas sugerencias desde hace ya tantos meses. Espero poder sentir contando con tu ayuda, sobre todo ahora que voy a tener que enfrentarme con la jerga más cheli! (no es por incordiar, de verdad).

*Cristina*: Qué alegría inesperada recibir tu felicitación. ¡Doblemente agradecida por la sorpresa! Aunque no hace mucho que nos hemos empezado a cruzar por el foros espero que sigamos encontrándonos por WR. 

*Lola*: Doy gracias al cielo todos los días por no tener ya que traducir nada que empiece con "whereas" (ya me entiendes). Pese a eso espero poder seguir contando con tus estupendas sugerencias cuando me atasque (que eso sí que no cambia). Gracias por toda tu ayuda.

*Fernita*: Gracias por tu felicitación y tu preocupación por mi salud pero La Joya exagera una barbaridad. ¡¡Si duermo como un bebé!! Con horarios un tanto peculiares, eso sí... Muchas gracias por tu apoyo en lo que tú ya sabes! 

*Chics*: Gracias de corazón por tus excelentes sugerencias y ayuda con mis retorcidas preguntas.

*Marta*: Gracias por tus flores (en todos los sentidos). Confío en que en los próximos meses sigas teniendo tiempo para pasarte por aquí y así poder seguir contando con tu inestimable ayuda. (Ya me contarás cómo quedó lo de los nombres)

*Masood*: Muchísimas gracias por pasar por aquí y por todas las veces que he recurrido a ti y me has resuelto la papeleta en un segundo. No olvido que estoy realmente en deuda contigo!

*Soledad*: Con tanto jaleo como tengo últimamente, qué abandonada te tengo... pero no he olvidado lo que te prometí! Gracias a ti por tu ayuda y apoyo incondicional y por tus amabilísimas palabras. 

*RIU*: ¡Lo mismo digo! Aunque tampoco nos cruzamos tú y yo demasiado últimamente . Esto tiene que cambiar. Mil gracias por pasarte por aquí.

*Inés*: Pues también ¡lo mismo digo!. Gracias porque toda una institución de WR como tú además de estar siempre dispuesta a ayudar se acuerde de mi cumple. 

*Montse*: Muchas gracias por acordarte. ¿Qué pasa que últimamente no coincidimos por ningún lado? A ver si en tu próxima visita a Madrid cae ese café que tenemos pendiente.

*Víctor*: Muchísimas gracias, amigo colchonero. ¿Viste el golazo del Niño el finde pasado? Tal como está el patio vamos a acabar siendo del Liverpool, lo veo venir. 

*Nichec*: This was a nice surprise!!! Thank you so much!!! Yup, whenever I can think of a tricky question, I'll be there, you can count on that. 

*Moritzchen*: Gracias por tus palabras y por toda tu ayuda y excelentes sugerencias en estos meses (tonterías no he visto ninguna). La verdad es que seria, lo que se dice seria nunca me han considerado, pero si aquí doy el pego me alegro mucho!!! Y prometo (amenazo?) con muuuuuchos mensajes más, no te quepa duda.

*Erasmo*: Gracias por tanta amabilidad, ¡¡me sonrojas con tanta !! Un abrazo también para ti con todo mi agradecimiento por tu increíble buena disposición.


----------



## Eugin

... y acá va una vez más en que nos encontramos otra vez en los Congrats... (y no en el General vocab... ). ¡Se ve que las diferencias horarias entre ambos países andan haciendo de las suyas!! 

Sea como sea, me alegra contar con foreros como tú para seguir aprendiendo y pasándola bien por aquí. 
 Gracias por todo lo que aportas al foro .

¡Para tí!! *¡Un abrazo!!*


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, María. Muchas felicidades por tus 4000+. Realmente no coincido mucho contigo y será un placer leernos con más frecuencia.
Te deseo mucha suerte y que sigas por aquí.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades María.  Sigue con tu buena labor ya que todos nos beneficiamos directa o indirectamente con tus sabias aportaciones.


----------



## frida-nc

Felicitaciones, María Madrid, una gran forera a quien no veo bastante, pero tampoco quiero perder.  Ojalá que nos coincidamos de vez en cuando.
Un abrazo.


----------



## María Madrid

*Eugin*: Muchísimas gracias! Sí, qué bien que últimamente coincidimos más! Gracias a ti por toda tu ayuda!! Un abrazo enorme!

*Cubanboy*: No puedes saberlo pero resulta que en estos últimos meses me has ayudado muchísimo y me has resuelto un montón de dudas... gracias a hilos antiguos (es que yo uso mucho la búsqueda). Así que gracias a tí porque aunque sea de rebote tus mensajes me sacan de muchos apuros. Espero de todas formas que coincidamos más "en vivo". 

*Kibramoa*: Muchísimas gracias por tus amabilísimas palabras! Qué sorpresa, confío en que nos crucemos más por los foros! 

*Frida*: Es cierto, últimamente nos vemos poco . Eso tiene que cambiar! Pero no olvido que me has sacado de muchos atascos. Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## bb008

*¡MARIA FELICIDADES POR TUS 4.000...! *


----------



## Domtom

Felicidades María por tus 4000 mensajes.


----------



## totor

*¡muchas felicidades en tu cuarto postiversario, maría!​*


----------



## krolaina

Enhorabuena por haber alcanzado cifra colosal y por la ayuda que prestas, una de las más útiles y apreciadas en el foro.


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICES 4,000 POSTS MARÍA!!!!!!!!*
*No he tenido la fortuna te encontrarme contigo "en vivo" muy a menudo, pero tus aportaciones en mis búsquedas me han ayudado muchisisisisísimo.*

*¡Muchas Gracias! *


----------



## María Madrid

*BB*: Muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación. Siempre es una delicia cruzarse contigo en el foro y leer tus aportaciones!

*Domtom*: Felicidades también a tí. Estamos de maravilla para haber cumplido cuatro mil!!! Gracias por todos los capotes que me has echado!

*Totor*: Gracias por tu felicitación y por tu ayuda en tantas y tantas ocasiones!

*Karol*: Muchas gracias por tu felicitación y por tus amabiliísimas palabras. Con estos horarios cruzados que me gasto ya casi no coincidimos! Un abrazo.

*UVA-Q*: Muchísimas gracias a ti por tanta amabilidad!! Me alegro de poder ayudar "en diferido". Espero que coincidamos más en el futuro!


----------

